# gprs hack in vodafone..!!!



## rohanz (Jun 9, 2010)

After two long days of Server Updation, here I come with all new  Vodafone gprs haςk, Hope this trick works in all over India., Here are  the Settings you need to Create and Manage.  Again it is recommended to  have Balance Less than Rs. 1,  Let’s get in to the core….


 Access Point : portalnmms
 Home Page   : wap.google.com
 IP Address    : 010.010.001.100 or 196.006.128.012
 Port              : 9401 or 8799


njoy


----------



## rohanz (Jun 17, 2010)

hey guyz plz comment


----------

